# About FANTAILS..



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

*Pls Help Me About Fantails..*

Hello friends could you all please help me out with my pair of indian fantails...

1.are fan tails good parents???

2.what can i feed them to become the healthiest???

3.how to make them into a show quality fantails..??

4.can i feed them cashew nuts and almonds..???

dear fantail breeders here pls help me..

advance thanks for helping me out..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

1.Yes.
2.a)Food - Corn,finger millet,sorghum,pearl millet,wheat,pellets,green peas,green gram.
b)Grit - Charcoal,cuttle fish bone,Red brick powder,egg shells.
3)Show quality is acquired from parents,you need to take chicks of good parents.
4)Crush them and use them as treats, don't feed too much of fatty items.

Hope this helps


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

1.are fan tails good parents???
Yes, some people suggest trimming their tail prior to breeding.
2.what can i feed them to become the healthiest???
A good pigeon mix or pigeon pellets if available.
3.how to make them into a show quality fantails..??
Get good stock birds from someone who wins shows.
4.can i feed them cashew nuts and almonds..???
I wouldn't bother if rest of diet is well balanced.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks for answering...^^^^ both of u friends....


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

where can i get cuttle fish bones???


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Fantails Are Are Breed That If You Want Raise And Show Them You Need To Do A Few Loft Mangement Ideas First The Use Of Indivual Breeding Compartments Is Advised The Removeing Of Perchs Fantails Do Not Need To Be Flying On Show Birds It Will Make The Tails Become Concave Instead Of Being The More Desired Flat Shape Also The Best Breeding Stock One Can Afford If It Means Just One Or Two Pairs Verus A Loft Full Clean Water And The Best Feed Also There Are A Few Books Written About Fantails And Only Fantails


----------



## novanod1966 (Sep 6, 2012)

so would you consider the fantails to be " ground-confined" pigeon (one that can fly but owners dont want them to do this regularly)? also, how would you go about designing a coop specifically for fantails? (pics please....) 

don


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello to you...see...you don't need any extra special requirements needed for fantails...the only main things are..
1.The cage should be big enough for them to stretch completely and can walk...
There is no need for perchs..
and should not have food and water inside the cage because they always tend to mess up the both..
so arrangements should be made to let them drink and eat without messing up...


----------

